# Hello



## Siany (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! 
New to the forum, I think my little mouse is ill? Can't seem to find any advise anywhere so I've been recommended here in hope someone can help?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
post details of your poorly mouse in the health section and somebody will help you


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

